# Kindle Scrabble vs Words with Friends



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm wondering...out of all our WWF players here, how many of you have purchased Kindle Scrabble?  And how does it compare?  You play the computer on it, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With Scrabble for Kindle you can play against the AI or you can play against one other person, passing the Kindle back and forth.

You can not play across the Internet as you can with "Words with Friends" or the Android app "Word Feud". 

The game is well designed and well executed.  The lack of anything but shades of gray takes some getting used to. . . .


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I like words with friends.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't tried Scrabble for Kindle but I do play WWF. I like being able to play against real people across the internet - I'd be stuck playing the AI all the time on the Kindle.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I should clarify...I'm a WWF addict - I adore it!  I was thinking Scrabble could be fun for the times when I'm not in range of WiFi (I have a Touch) - for example for long road trips (we drive 3 hours twice a week and I'm usually a passenger)...or to augment my games with my regular WWF opponents (of which Linjeakel is one, I think?!   )...

So I'm wondering - if there's someone out there who also plays WWF, have you purchased Scrabble for Kindle and if so, how does it compare and how do you like it?

Does that help clarify?  I think I wasn't clear in my first post.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

FWIW, I've generally been playing at least 2 or 3 games of SCRABBLE on my Kindle every day for the last several weeks now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> FWIW, I've generally been playing at least 2 or 3 games of SCRABBLE on my Kindle every day for the last several weeks now.


Do you play against Noggin? And does he win?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you play against Noggin? And does he win?


Nah, he has a pretty limited vocabulary, and a lot of his words aren't in the dictionary.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

cargalmn said:


> I should clarify...I'm a WWF addict - I adore it! I was thinking Scrabble could be fun for the times when I'm not in range of WiFi (I have a Touch) - for example for long road trips (we drive 3 hours twice a week and I'm usually a passenger)...or to augment my games with my regular WWF opponents (of which Linjeakel is one, I think?!  )...
> 
> So I'm wondering - if there's someone out there who also plays WWF, have you purchased Scrabble for Kindle and if so, how does it compare and how do you like it?
> 
> Does that help clarify? I think I wasn't clear in my first post.


I already spend too much time on my WWF games, but I must say I still miss the Scrabble point values and bonus square layouts. I don't like how WWF keeps you out of the corners by moving the triple word values.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I play WWF on my iPhone like crazy- and I really love to play Scrabble... but I haven't played Scrabble on my Kindle at all- I like to keep my K as a "single purpose device" and use it only for reading!


----------

